# Review Pasal Ielts? Có nên cho con luyện thi Ielts online bên này không?



## bautroimauxanh

Thấy bảo nếu có chứng chỉ IELTS 4.0 trở lên thì theo tiêu chuẩn của Bộ GD&ĐT thì thí sinh sẽ được miễn thi môn Anh văn đúng không các mom? đang nghỉ hè lại dịch dã nên ko đi học trung tâm đc, em tính tìm bên nào uy tín để cho con học 1 vài khóa, thấy đợt này rộ lên bên Pasal Ielts đang tuyển sinh các khóa học Ielts nhiều, không biết hiệu quả như nào, các mom có thông tin j chia sẻ cho em với, e muốn xin review Pasal Ielts? có nên cho con luyện thi Ielts online bên này ko?


----------



## Tiểu Bảo Ngọc

4.0 cũng không quá khó, hay chị thử tìm hiểu phương pháp nào đó ok, rồi cho con học tại nhà xem như thế nào chị ạ. em thấy nhiều người tự học, thành tích vẫn cao đó ạ


----------



## Phan Bao Khanh

bautroimauxanh nói:


> Thấy bảo nếu có chứng chỉ IELTS 4.0 trở lên thì theo tiêu chuẩn của Bộ GD&ĐT thì thí sinh sẽ được miễn thi môn Anh văn đúng không các mom? đang nghỉ hè lại dịch dã nên ko đi học trung tâm đc, em tính tìm bên nào uy tín để cho con học 1 vài khóa, thấy đợt này rộ lên bên Pasal Ielts đang tuyển sinh các khóa học Ielts nhiều, không biết hiệu quả như nào, các mom có thông tin j chia sẻ cho em với, e muốn xin review Pasal Ielts? có nên cho con luyện thi Ielts online bên này ko?


Pasl cũng luyện thi IELTS hả mom
Em tưởng Pasal có luyện tiếng anh giao tiếp thôi cơ
Mấy năm trước đk học bên Pasal, hiệu quả lắm, phương pháp dạy bên này hay
Nói về tiếng anh giao tiếp thì bên này đứng top đầu luôn ấy
Luyện thi IELTS thì thực sự không rõ lắm


----------



## maimaibenem216

Dạ chào mọi người. Cho e xin ý kiến chút ạ. Đó giờ e chủ yếu tự học TA, hiện đang học VB2. E có thử trình độ, thì đc biết, Reading với Listening chừng 6.0, Speaking khoảng 6.0-6.5, Writing thì e chưa biết, tại chưa viết theo dạng Ielts, nhưng hiện tại thì ít sai ngữ pháp, có điều chưa có cấu trúc hay, lạ.
Cho e hỏi là, nếu trong khoảng thời gian 3-4 tháng, để lên đc khoảng 7.0-7.5, mình có thể tự học đc ko, hay nên ra trung tâm hoặc học ở đâu ạ? Hoặc để lên 8.0 thì cần khoảng 1 năm ko ạ? Mình sẽ tự học như thế nào?


----------



## Hoàng Long

bautroimauxanh nói:


> Thấy bảo nếu có chứng chỉ IELTS 4.0 trở lên thì theo tiêu chuẩn của Bộ GD&ĐT thì thí sinh sẽ được miễn thi môn Anh văn đúng không các mom? đang nghỉ hè lại dịch dã nên ko đi học trung tâm đc, em tính tìm bên nào uy tín để cho con học 1 vài khóa, thấy đợt này rộ lên bên Pasal Ielts đang tuyển sinh các khóa học Ielts nhiều, không biết hiệu quả như nào, các mom có thông tin j chia sẻ cho em với, e muốn xin review Pasal Ielts? có nên cho con luyện thi Ielts online bên này ko?


Xin review Pasal Ielts? Có nên cho con luyện thi Ielts online bên này không?
Có phải chủ top hỏi đây ko ạ? Trung tâm ngoại ngữ Pasal , Phương pháp học tiếng anh hiệu quả nhất 
Mình mới đc bạn chia sẻ để tham khảo, muốn xin rv thực tế ạ


----------



## hoaduonghd2x

Úi nhắc tới Pasal mới nhớ, nghe nói trung tâm hợp tác độc quyền với thầy Simon Corcoran đấy các bác ạ, thầy này nổi như phao trong lĩnh vực Ielts này đấy, nếu có thầy đưa đường chỉ lối thì chắc là lên hương đấy nha


----------



## bautroimauxanh

Hoàng Long nói:


> Xin review Pasal Ielts? Có nên cho con luyện thi Ielts online bên này không?
> Có phải chủ top hỏi đây ko ạ? Trung tâm ngoại ngữ Pasal , Phương pháp học tiếng anh hiệu quả nhất
> Mình mới đc bạn chia sẻ để tham khảo, muốn xin rv thực tế ạ


Dạ đúng rồi ạ. Em cũng đang muốn xin trải nghiệm thật của các con, các bậc phụ huynh xem sao ạ, vì chỉ có đang học hay đã học rồi thì mới có cái nhìn khách quan và đúng đắn nhất ạ


----------



## Trái Tim Mùa Đông

maimaibenem216 nói:


> Dạ chào mọi người. Cho e xin ý kiến chút ạ. Đó giờ e chủ yếu tự học TA, hiện đang học VB2. E có thử trình độ, thì đc biết, Reading với Listening chừng 6.0, Speaking khoảng 6.0-6.5, Writing thì e chưa biết, tại chưa viết theo dạng Ielts, nhưng hiện tại thì ít sai ngữ pháp, có điều chưa có cấu trúc hay, lạ.
> Cho e hỏi là, nếu trong khoảng thời gian 3-4 tháng, để lên đc khoảng 7.0-7.5, mình có thể tự học đc ko, hay nên ra trung tâm hoặc học ở đâu ạ? Hoặc để lên 8.0 thì cần khoảng 1 năm ko ạ? Mình sẽ tự học như thế nào?


Với Reading và Listening nếu tự học đúng phương pháp thì có thể lên được từ 8 trở lên trong khoảng 3 tháng ạ. Còn Writing và Speaking để từ 7 trở lên với 1 người không có background về tiếng Anh (chuyên Anh, học lâu và sử dụng thường xuyên) thì sẽ lâu hơn và cần người hướng dẫn (writing) hoặc cùng luyện tập (speaking) ạ.


----------



## Xuan Dang Vu

Uầy nghe thiên hạ đồn thổi Pasal này cam kết đầu ra?
là dư lào các má?
mình muốn ra sẽ đc bao nhiêu
thì họ viết giấy cam kết cho mình phỏng


----------



## Hương Smile

bautroimauxanh nói:


> Thấy bảo nếu có chứng chỉ IELTS 4.0 trở lên thì theo tiêu chuẩn của Bộ GD&ĐT thì thí sinh sẽ được miễn thi môn Anh văn đúng không các mom? đang nghỉ hè lại dịch dã nên ko đi học trung tâm đc, em tính tìm bên nào uy tín để cho con học 1 vài khóa, thấy đợt này rộ lên bên Pasal Ielts đang tuyển sinh các khóa học Ielts nhiều, không biết hiệu quả như nào, các mom có thông tin j chia sẻ cho em với, e muốn xin review Pasal Ielts? có nên cho con luyện thi Ielts online bên này ko?


Bên này được đấy chị ơi
Họ hợp tác độc quyền với cựu giám khảo IELTS - thầy Simon Corcoran kìa, thầy này cũng là chuyên gia dạy IELTS hàng đầu thế giới, dưới góc nhìn này thì sẽ biết được hướng tiếp cận, tránh các lỗi sai, giúp nâng band điểm tốt nhất có thể.
Còn cam kết đầu ra nữa, học lại hoàn toàn miễn phí nếu ko đạt điểm đã cam kết lúc đăng ký
Tới lúc chuẩn bị thi sẽ được tư vấn 1-1, và hỗ trợ lo thủ tục giấy tờ hết, học viên chỉ cần đi thi, ẵm giải về lĩnh thưởng thôi


----------



## Hương Smile

Xuan Dang Vu nói:


> Uầy nghe thiên hạ đồn thổi Pasal này cam kết đầu ra?
> là dư lào các má?
> mình muốn ra sẽ đc bao nhiêu
> thì họ viết giấy cam kết cho mình phỏng


Cam kết đầu ra cũng là cách đặt ra mục tiêu rõ ràng cho học viên phấn đấu chứ b?
Mà cam kết ko phải là muốn điểm bn là đc bấy nhiêu, có phải thánh thần đâu
Họ test đầu vào của bạn xem ở mức nào, rồi sx khóa học phù hợp lực học và cam kết đầu ra là bn chứ


----------



## Lan Anh

Hi các mẹ , nếu trẻ thường xuyên sử dụng internet và học online tại nhà thì e xin tư vấn 1 phần mềm giúp các mẹ vừa quản lý dc con em mình đang làm j , sử dụng máy tính ra sao, vừa có thể phòng ngừa trẻ truy cập vào những trang wep không lành mạnh ạ .
Phần mềm này cập nhật sẵn những trang web đen cũng như web trò chơi điện tử mà các con hay vào. Đồng thời các mẹ cũng có thể tự link các trang web không muốn con sử dụng để chặn
Khi sử dụng phần mềm thì máy tính sẽ không truy cập được vào những trang này nữa, bảo vệ an toàn cho con.
Ngoài ra các mẹ yên tâm vì phần mềm có cả chức năng chặn theo giờ, cũng như bỏ chặn và truy cập lịch sử xem các con đã từng vào những trang nào.
Nói chung để kiểm soát Internet của các con rất tiện các mẹ nhé.
Phần mềm tên VAPU, có bản dùng thử miễn phí và bản cao cấp, cập nhật sẵn các web đen, web điện tử liên tục.
Các mẹ có thể xem thử ạ


----------



## hoangcf

học Ielts online  không ăn thua đâu . nếu học thì phải thật nỗ lực và tập trung


----------

